# Philadelphia pa 3/29/09 hail storm



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*WELL I THOUGHT I WAS GONNA SEE MY FIRST TORNADO TODAY ..BUT THANK GOD IT NEVER CAME JUST SOME CRAZY WINDS LOTS OF RAIN AND HAIL....HERE ARE SOME PICS RIGHT BEFORE THE STORM ROLLED IN *


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*AND SOME PICS DURING AND SOON AFTER IT ROLLED OUT *


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Is that a UFO in the 3rd picture?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

You even got a pic of a UFO


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice pics nick....the same line of storms came through here....just some rain and wind.....the ocean does a number on them by the time they get to me. 


Dont mind GV, just like snowstorms he is scared to death of ufo's also.


----------



## bugthug (Oct 13, 2004)

what the hail


----------



## ford550 (Nov 9, 2008)

Nice pics. That first pic of the clouds, rocks! We got the same thing up here in the Lehigh Valley. I was cooking dinner for the kids and I heard the hail on our skylight and was like, what the heck. I thought we might have to go plow and salt the hail or something (haha).


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

we just got hit here not even 10 min ago it was quick tho didnt last more than 2 minutes here


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

It didn't last very long here either.. We only saw about 45 seconds of hail here. Nice pictures!


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*thanks for the comments guys... im glad no one got hit real hard now im ready for some nice days ahead and clean-ups*


----------



## Winter Land Man (Aug 9, 2005)

Yeah, what's that in the 3rd photo in the sky?


----------



## Kevin Kendrick (May 3, 2007)

Its a bird...its a plane...its...????????? WTF?


----------

